# handle and retouch photos



## Falk (Nov 20, 2015)

Hi guys!

 I have a problem ... 

I need the money ...

 I can handle and retouch photos in Photoshop .... 

Could you could  tell  me....where the .... best to look for customers and for some key demands? Thanks in advance.


----------



## KmH (Nov 21, 2015)

Like any other business, making money is usually directly related to how good your business skills are. Key business skills for a start up business are skills like marketing, promotion and advertising.

You need to market, advertise and promote your business to people/businesses (professional photographers, advertising agencies) that would want to use your service.
And of course, it takes some amount of money to market, promote, and advertise yourself to get started.

Most of the types of business you could pursue as clients do their own post processing or have already contracted out to other for post processing work. So you would have to compete with other already established businesses to gain a foot hold in the market.

Another key is being able to communicate in writing, on the phone, and in person in a professional manner.

Good luck with your new business.


----------



## Dillard (Nov 21, 2015)

I've stumbled across a post or two on craigslist over the last few months regarding this. Not high demand, or high pay, but you may get lucky and form a relationship with a high volume wedding photographer as wedding season approaches.


----------



## dennybeall (Nov 21, 2015)

Tough market to break into. I personally know 10 or 12 people that do this work, including me. Biggest problem for large groups of files, like weddings, is that there are big shops full of PS people in India and that area. They work very cheap. I'm into "Buy USA" so wouldn't use them but some wedding and event photogs, in order to make a profit, will use them.
You can try photo restoration for old photos or manipulation of photos ( take the "ex" out of the family portrait). I've made a few bucks over the years doing that but I live in a retirement area so lots of boxes of old photos here.
In any case Good Luck in your endeavors.


----------

